# Firefox 1.5 è fuori!

## Flonaldo

Aspettando che stia in portage...la saga continua!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Aspettando che stia in portage...la saga continua!  

 

Era già in portage prima che venisse rilasciato l'annuncio ufficiale  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

gia c'è...

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 33,726 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description: Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1

----------

## Luca89

C'è anche la versione binaria:

```
* www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     Available versions:  1.0.6-r2 1.0.7 1.5

     Installed:           1.5

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> C'è anche la versione binaria:
> 
> ```
> * www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin
> 
> ...

 

che figuraccia! non avevo aggoiranato esearch! Pardon!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  anche se a me risulato mascherato nonostante abbia appena fatto un sync

----------

## Luca89

È mascherato infatti  :Wink: , nell'output che ho postato prima non è indicato con la tilde perchè io l'ho smascherato.

```
luca@Panther ~ $ grep KEYWORDS `equery which mozilla-firefox-bin`

KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64 ~x86"

luca@Panther ~ $

```

----------

## Ilvalle

Sarà, ma a me tutte le pagine mi vedono piccole...

con qualche "ctr +".

La situazione migliora...

Paolo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io vedo veramente male il testo messo tra i "code" con il nuovo firefox... che tra parentesi si chiama deer park e se qualcuno mi spiegasse come rimettere il nome firefox gliene sarei grato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

era stato dato a FF il nome Deep park per scoraggiare l'utenza "normale" a scaricarselo perchè era ancora in beta.. ma da quanto ne so io questa versione ora uscita si chiama proprio firefox 1.5...  e credo che la metteranno ora come stable nel portage.. io per sicurezza aspetto  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

attualmente ho ancora quel nome..  e ho problemi coi fonts.. :'(

----------

## CarloJekko

credo tu stia usando la versione in portage... quella beta....

Comunque... ho provato a fare un upload di un file su wikipedia... Si blocca FF... che peccato... vabbè ritornerò al buon vecchio 1.0.7

----------

## xchris

ma sono l'unico che usa sempre il buon vecchio mozillone  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma sono l'unico che usa sempre il buon vecchio mozillone  ?

 

Una razza in estinzione  :Wink: 

Edit: Io ho ancora "Deer Dardk" e problemi con i font piccolissimi  :Sad: 

----------

## matttions

Il nuovo Firefox a me và benissimo..

Dispiace che alcune estensioni non siano già pronte, ma aspettiamo con ansia  :Smile: 

Realmente + veloce.

Poi, Stesso Look, & Feel della prima  :Smile: 

This is the way to go  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma sono l'unico che usa sempre il buon vecchio mozillone  ?

 

Giurassico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

non sò... questa competizione paranormale IE vs. FF è troppo spinta perchè si possa tenere aggiornate due software che alla fine fanno la stessa cosa... solo che splittati in due FF e TH - Mozilla Suite... Non vorrei portarti seccia... ma credo che la mozilla suite verrà prima o poi troncata dello sviluppo...

Edit: firefox và alla grande... anche con l'upload su wikipedia... stavo io un attimino rinco... Mi scuso   :Embarassed:   !

----------

## kireime

Ma a voi la lingua italiana funziona??

Il language pack 1.0.4 che in realtà era presente con l'emerge di firefox, con l'aggiornamento al firefox 1.5 mi dice che l'estensione non è compatibile con questa versione, ho provato a mettere l'estensione language pack 1.5 ma continuo ad avere il firefox che parla inglese

----------

## matttions

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non sò... questa competizione paranormale IE vs. FF è troppo spinta perchè si possa tenere aggiornate due software che alla fine fanno la stessa cosa... solo che splittati in due FF e TH - Mozilla Suite... Non vorrei portarti seccia... ma credo che la mozilla suite verrà prima o poi troncata dello sviluppo...
> 
> 

 

Ma la Mozilla Suite non è + supportata da Mozilla  :Smile: 

Sono solo i bug fix. non usciranno nuove versioni.

Solo alcuni gruppi di sviluppatori la stà portando ancora avanti, ma nn è + un progetto ufficiale della Mozilla Foundation.

----------

## xchris

sara' sara' ...

ma al momento e' l'unico browser che non mi ha mai tradito  :Wink: 

e da buon vecchietto non lo tradisco  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## shogun_panda

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Ma a voi la lingua italiana funziona??
> 
> Il language pack 1.0.4 che in realtà era presente con l'emerge di firefox, con l'aggiornamento al firefox 1.5 mi dice che l'estensione non è compatibile con questa versione, ho provato a mettere l'estensione language pack 1.5 ma continuo ad avere il firefox che parla inglese

 

Capita pure a me...

In più crasha ad ogni avvio di plugin...Con questo errore:

```
Error: Object "drawingArea" does not have windowed ancestor
```

Qualche idea?

----------

## neon

Qualcuno lo ha provato su ppc?

al momento l'ebuild è ~x86 e ~amd64 only.

(bello il titolo, sembra una traduzione di babelfish  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Flonaldo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *kireime wrote:*   Ma a voi la lingua italiana funziona??
> 
> Il language pack 1.0.4 che in realtà era presente con l'emerge di firefox, con l'aggiornamento al firefox 1.5 mi dice che l'estensione non è compatibile con questa versione, ho provato a mettere l'estensione language pack 1.5 ma continuo ad avere il firefox che parla inglese 
> 
> Capita pure a me...
> ...

 

lo hai installato o compilato?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *neon wrote:*   

> (bello il titolo, sembra una traduzione di babelfish )

 

asdasdasdas lo stavo per dire l'altro giorno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   avevo paura di eventuali linciaggi  :Razz: 

----------

## Flonaldo

[quote="GuN_jAcK"] *neon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> asdasdasdas lo stavo per dire l'altro giorno     avevo paura di eventuali linciaggi 

 

Ingrati! a me sembra figo   :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

messo e tolto... non è ancora pronto per il mio pc... mi da alcuni errori all'avvio, (la versione bin), e non ho voglia di correr dietro agli errori di un browser web quando la versione precedente va bene.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Ma a voi la lingua italiana funziona??
> 
> Il language pack 1.0.4 che in realtà era presente con l'emerge di firefox, con l'aggiornamento al firefox 1.5 mi dice che l'estensione non è compatibile con questa versione, ho provato a mettere l'estensione language pack 1.5 ma continuo ad avere il firefox che parla inglese

  prova a lanciarlo con 

```
-UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT
```

ciao

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

>  prova a lanciarlo con
> 
> Codice:
> 
> -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT

 Grazie funziona !!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    prova a lanciarlo con
> 
> Codice:
> 
> -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT Grazie funziona !!

 

Ma a te poi salva le impostazioni?

Cioè...A ogni avvio devo usare queste opzioni?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*    *kireime wrote:*   Ma a voi la lingua italiana funziona??
> 
> Il language pack 1.0.4 che in realtà era presente con l'emerge di firefox, con l'aggiornamento al firefox 1.5 mi dice che l'estensione non è compatibile con questa versione, ho provato a mettere l'estensione language pack 1.5 ma continuo ad avere il firefox che parla inglese 
> 
> Capita pure a me...
> ...

 

Compilato...Infatti ho provato mozilla-firefox-bin e non ha problemi...

----------

## Onip

Per ff 1.0.x c'è un'estensione apposta per scegliere un linguaggio e tenersi quello tutte le volte, Locale Switcher. Magari funziona anche sull' 1.5

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> Ma a te poi salva le impostazioni?
> 
> Cioè...A ogni avvio devo usare queste opzioni?

 Ho inserito in 

```
/usr/share/applications/mozillafirefox.desktop
```

 questa stringa 

```
Exec=/usr/bin/firefox -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT %U.
```

 Non so se era il modo corretto di fare ma così va anche quando clicco sull'icona di firefox in Applicazioni, altrimenti credo che da linea di comando devi passargli ogni volta questo comando

```
UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT
```

----------

## skakz

ragazzi.....

sapete dirmi cosa è successo al mio firefox??   :Shocked: 

sembra tanto che usi le gtk+1...   :Confused: 

http://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ff3jh.jpg

----------

## Raffo

a me nn da la pagina di scroll orizzontale!   :Shocked: 

nelle pagine con immagini grandi nn riesco proprio a navigare   :Crying or Very sad: 

sarò costretto ad usare opera finchè nn risolvo....

----------

## knefas

Io vedo ancora Deer Park in tutte le stringhe...e non uso il -bin! Che si siano dimenticati di cambiarle?

Poi ho problemi con i dialog, tipo "preferences" e' piu' piccola delle cose che ci stanno dentro...bah....

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ragazzi.....
> 
> sapete dirmi cosa è successo al mio firefox??  
> 
> sembra tanto che usi le gtk+1...  
> ...

 

Posta il risultato di:

```
ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
```

----------

## skakz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Posta il risultato di:
> 
> ```
> ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
> ```
> ...

 

```
sk@omega ~ $ ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

        libmozjs.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so (0x00002aaaaabc1000)

        libxpcom.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom.so (0x00002aaaaad7c000)

        libxpcom_core.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_core.so (0x00002aaaaae7f000)

        libplds4.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libplds4.so (0x00002aaaab070000)

        libplc4.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libplc4.so (0x00002aaaab174000)

        libnspr4.so => /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/libnspr4.so (0x00002aaaab279000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002aaaab3d0000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002aaaab4e6000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaab5e9000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaaba0f000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabba1000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabcc0000)

        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabdd7000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabedf000)

        libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 (0x00002aaaac01d000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac16c000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac2ac000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac3af000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002aaaac53b000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0x00002aaaac71d000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00002aaaac8a3000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00002aaaaca93000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0x00002aaaacb9f000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002aaaaaaab000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00002aaaacdc4000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0x00002aaaacec8000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0x00002aaaacfd0000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x00002aaaad0d2000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0x00002aaaad211000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x00002aaaad31b000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00002aaaad424000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00002aaaad536000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaad63b000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x00002aaaad764000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002aaaad8dd000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0x00002aaaad9f1000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0x00002aaaadb19000)

sk@omega ~ $
```

----------

## Sephirot

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> a me nn da la pagina di scroll orizzontale!  
> 
> nelle pagine con immagini grandi nn riesco proprio a navigare   

 

a me non da' lo scrool verticale

io penso sia un bug della versione

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaab5e9000)
> ...

 

Le libgtk sembrano la versione corretta . Ma usi gnome?

----------

## skakz

no ho appena installato kde! la 3.5...

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> no ho appena installato kde! la 3.5...

 

Allora prova ad emergere:

```
*  x11-themes/gtk-chtheme

      Latest version available: 0.3.1

      Latest version installed: 0.3.1

      Size of downloaded files: 17 kB

      Homepage:    http://plasmasturm.org/programs/gtk-chtheme/

      Description: GTK-2.0 Theme Switcher

      License:     GPL-2

```

per configurare il tema delle gtk  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

si già avevo provato con switch2 di gtk-theme-switch...ma senza risultati..

ma anche a voi per esempio il dialog di "save as" è così brutto?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

a me era diventato così dopo un upgrade. e avevo sistemato con un revdep-rebuild

----------

## skakz

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a me era diventato così dopo un upgrade. e avevo sistemato con un revdep-rebuild

 

ovviamente ho provato anche revdep-rebuild... ma niente...

sono veramente alle strette..perciò chiedo aiuto qui  :Razz: 

----------

## Raffo

prima di avviarlo dai "gnome-settings-daemon" e vedi che la grafica tornerà normale...

----------

## X-Act!

Giusto per dire la mia, a me la 1.5 binaria ha dato solo un errore (fustigatemi pure, ma non mi ricordo cosa diceva!) quando gli ho chiesto di aggiornarmi le estensioni che avevo prima con la 1.0.7, ma poi al riavvio successivo avevo le estensioni aggiornate e niente più errori...

Per ora sono molto soddisfatto!

----------

## skakz

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> prima di avviarlo dai "gnome-settings-daemon" e vedi che la grafica tornerà normale...

 

ok ma se non uso gnome???

----------

## jubushi

ehmmmm......veramente io non vedo niente in portage   :Embarassed: . ho fatto un sync e ho aggiornato il database ma niente.....

----------

## federico

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   a me nn da la pagina di scroll orizzontale!  
> 
> nelle pagine con immagini grandi nn riesco proprio a navigare    
> 
> a me non da' lo scrool verticale
> ...

 

Il verticale, con la tastiera, neanche a me, anche io sono convinto che si tratti di una feature  :Smile:  non voluta della versione

----------

## PboY

nessun problema da me... tutto perfetto.

----------

## skakz

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> prima di avviarlo dai "gnome-settings-daemon" e vedi che la grafica tornerà normale...

 

Raffo scusa non è che sai di preciso cosa fa gnome-settings-daemon per rimettere le cose apposto? così magari posso evitarmi di installare gnome (anche perchè se non dovesse funzionare...)    :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Forse si tratta semplicemente di cambiare il tema alle gtk2.

----------

## skakz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Forse si tratta semplicemente di cambiare il tema alle gtk2.

 

fatto.. scusa ma hai letto i post precedenti???

----------

## Raffo

gnome-settings-daemon nn fa altro che caricarti il tema delle gtk giusto. basta che ti crei nella home del tuo utente il file .gtkrc-2.0 con scritto il tema da usare in un modo simile a questo:

```
#include "/usr/share/themes/Nuvola/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

#include "/home/raffo.themes/Purple*/index.theme"

#gtk-icon-theme-name = "Nuvola"
```

così eviti di avviare il demone...

----------

## Luca89

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Forse si tratta semplicemente di cambiare il tema alle gtk2. 
> 
> fatto.. scusa ma hai letto i post precedenti???

 

ops scusatemi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## skakz

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> gnome-settings-daemon nn fa altro che caricarti il tema delle gtk giusto. basta che ti crei nella home del tuo utente il file .gtkrc-2.0 con scritto il tema da usare in un modo simile a questo:
> 
> ```
> #include "/usr/share/themes/Nuvola/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
> 
> ...

 

non è quello che fa gtk-theme-switch? cmq ho provato anche a mano e non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è quello che fa gtk-theme-switch? cmq ho provato anche a mano e non funziona 

 

sicuro che nn funziona? il tema che hai selezionato esiste sul tuo hd? il codice che ho riportato io è commentato, devi togliere "#" da davanti per far sì che funzioni...

----------

## skakz

sono sicuro che non funziona..e sono sicuro che il tema esiste.. infatti mi cambiano anche tutti i colori e il resto quando uso gtk-theme-switch.. ho provato anche a cancellare tutti i file di configurazione nella mia home e a far ripartire kde...

mah...

----------

